# What Is The Size Of The Black Tank?



## 9251 (Mar 17, 2009)

In a 28rss?? We are new to this RV ownership and we need to figure out our black tank issues. The gage has said the black tank is full since we got it, so I'm assuming there is "crap" on the sensor.

We've read some great ideas on this site on how to give it a good cleaning, but he's wondering how big the tank is?

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think they were 40 gal. (I know the 2006 models were)

Remember, to check the real level, hold open the toilet and shine a flashlight down there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our 2004 28RSS has a 28 gallon black tank.

Use the link below, and simply change the year at the end of the link to see the details for your Outback.

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2004

Let us know if you need more help....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our 2004 28RSS has a 28 gallon black tank.
> 
> Use the link below, and simply change the year at the end of the link to see the details for your Outback.
> 
> ...


Ohh, didn't realize the old ones were 28 gal.


----------

